# Baby after 2 MC's - 9 Ultrasounds <3



## LadyBug183

Went for my first ultrasound today, according to them I am 6w5d along. They saw a fetal pole, yolk sac, and heart beat !! 115bpm 

This is my 3rd pregnancy, after 2 MC's so for some reason I don't feel as "at ease" as I wish I did after seeing babes heart beat. I will feel more confident as I continue to see babe grow over the next few weeks. Next u/s in 2 weeks!


*Edit: these are my bi-weekly ultrasound photos of my first baby after 2 MC's.
I kept it somewhat up to date in hopes that I will give some women hope and reassurance that one day we will all hold our LO's after loss. *

6weeks, 8weeks, 10weeks, 12weeks, 15weeks, 18weeks, 23weeks, 29weeks, and 36weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 6w5d.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 46


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats!


----------



## KatM83

Hello hun, i feel just the same after having an early scan at 7w2d, i came away feeling worse and more panicky because now ive seen our little blob ( :) ) but its before i normally have my losses. I has my ds after my first 2 mc so hope its third time lucky for you too :)


----------



## ThinkPositiv

thanks for posting the pic! it made me cry (a good cry though!)! I too have had 2 MC's, and I can't wait to be third time luckey and actually see my little bean up on the screen like you. 

wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Lucky4

Lovely pic- you should be really happy:hugs:


----------



## LadyBug183

Thanks Ladies! We are starting to get really excited, telling the odd person..

My next ultrasound is June14! CANT WAIT to see our little babe again !!! Ill post the pic!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

i am so excited for you! that would be fab if you posted the next pic! i would love to see it!


----------



## LadyBug183

8w5d Ultrasound today!!
Saw the baby moving ..more like squiggling.. :)
Heart rate 165bpm <3

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/9FB4DD41.jpg


----------



## twister7

Awwwwwww Congrats xx


----------



## ThinkPositiv

thank you so much for posting the pic like you said you would...kind of ironic timing...i just found out 2 hours ago i was pregnant.....third time is the charm and i cant wait to see my little bean up on that screen like you!!!!! wishing u a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!! thanks again! i am balling my eyes out as i type this! so emotional concieving after a few losses!!! but so, so , so excited!!!!!


----------



## Sarena

So happy for you! thanks for sharing the photos-they look great! very healthy sticky bean! And very happy to see a few 3rd time lucky gal! I've a while to go before 6 week scan but can't wait.


----------



## LadyBug183

Thank You!!!:)
And congratulations ThinkPositiv !!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Sarena

Your scans look fab! Really happy for you! :flower:


----------



## rosebud111

congrats! those ultrasound pix are looking good!! :happydance:


----------



## Joanna82

Ohh the pictures of your baby are beautiful:) congratulations:) I am trying for a baby with my boyfriend and I think I may be pregnant now but it's still to early to check, i need to wait till next Sunday. I wish you happy and healthy pregnancy xxxx


----------



## ThinkPositiv

if you get any more in the future i would love to see! we go for our early dating scan on July 12...i think i am around 7 weeks then. dont know what there will be to see, but if i get a pic i will post it here!


----------



## LadyBug183

10week ultrasound pic coming today!!!!!! Appt at 2pm:):)
I love these biweekly ultrasounds, I hope babe is doing ok in there!! We will see!

July feels like forever away! But it will be here before we know it. My 12 week ultrasound is July 7th:):) and we have an appt to hear the heartbeat on July 4th<3 
Hope you're doing well ThinkPositiv xx


----------



## kobrinfamily

Cute little bean :D


----------



## LadyBug183

Here is 10 WEEKS 1 DAY!! Baby was wiggling, hiccuping, heart rate 167bpm<3
Next ultrasound July 7th!!:):)

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/CE39AA26.jpg


----------



## Joanna82

Ohh what a beautiful scan picture, lovely:) LadyBug183, i wish you all the best xxx


----------



## ThinkPositiv

awwwwwww! i cried when i saw your pic! such a lovely pic! thanks for posting it!!! things are great with me. dating scan on the 12th...should be 7 weeks...cant wait to see this bean! 2 weddings before that so should be super busy. bc of my consecutive MC's i got in to see my OBGYN for when i think I will be 9 weeks...wonder if i will get bi weekly scans! you never know! look forward to the 12 weeks scan pictures! i am glad things are going so well for you!


----------



## Becks2

Hi, I am also pregnant after 2 M/C's, I go for my 6 week scan on Friday.
I am really nervous, so glad to see your photo's, it gives me hope that things could be ok for me too, thank you xx Wishing you a happy pregnancy xx


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Becks2 said:


> Hi, I am also pregnant after 2 M/C's, I go for my 6 week scan on Friday.
> I am really nervous, so glad to see your photo's, it gives me hope that things could be ok for me too, thank you xx Wishing you a happy pregnancy xx

congrats on your new pregnancy! we just have to think positive! would love to get an update after your scan! bet you are super excited!


----------



## LadyBug183

Becks2 said:


> Hi, I am also pregnant after 2 M/C's, I go for my 6 week scan on Friday.
> I am really nervous, so glad to see your photo's, it gives me hope that things could be ok for me too, thank you xx Wishing you a happy pregnancy xx

Congratulations Becks2!! Be sure to share that scan pic! I'd love to see!!:)
Hope everything is going well for you! The first trimester is crumby to get through after losses.. scans are reassuring though :happydance:
Wishing you a h&h 9 months xx :dust:


----------



## LadyBug183

Baby was dancing, waving, doing somersaults.
Even got to see babes tiny little feet 1.1cm long :happydance:

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/05261C88.jpg


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Wow!!!!! The growth is amazing!!!!! U must be over the moon!!!!! Have u started telling more people???? How r u feeling???? So bizarre u post this today - I had an emergency scan done today and saw my little guy! He is 7w3d with a strong heartbeat of 150! I am in love!


----------



## Becks2

So pleased there is hope out there, you must be so pleased to have made it to 12 weeks!! 1st trimester over and done with, I can't wait to get there!!

I have my second scan tomorrow, this is going to be tough... i am so hoping there is something more than an empty sac this time!!!

Congratulations xx


----------



## LadyBug183

We are SO happy!!!!! Really feel more in the Clear now and I feel like I can attach myself more to babe. Besides being sick everyday I am on cloud9 :):)

That's great ThinkPositiv! Glad to hear!!!
Why did you need An emergency scan? Hope you're doing okay xx

Good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow Becks2!! How have you been feeling lately? Starting to feel green? :& My MS started at 6weeks, eased and then came back with a major punch at 11weeks!!


----------



## Joanna82

Hi LadyBug183

Wow, your baby is much bigger now, I am so happy for you. I hope everything will go well and smoothly for you and your little one:) I'm not pregnant yet, but I can't wait:)) 

I wish you all the best:))


----------



## Becks2

Had my scan... 

Saw a little tadpole and a heartbeat, they think I am only 5w5d, but I don't care, so so pleased. Got another scan in 2 weeks.
Unfortunately at the EPMS unit they don't offer a pic... :cloud9:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

i had a bleed at work and lost my mind - ended up down in emerg. but everthing is ok, and they cant identify a cause for the bleed, but they also said that is normal not to see the source on the ultrasound. will go for another scan in 2 weeks, just for reassurance.


----------



## Becks2

ThinkPositiv said:


> i had a bleed at work and lost my mind - ended up down in emerg. but everthing is ok, and they cant identify a cause for the bleed, but they also said that is normal not to see the source on the ultrasound. will go for another scan in 2 weeks, just for reassurance.

Glad everything is ok.. good luck for 2 weeks time.. x


----------



## Joanna82

I hope everything will be fine, I wish you all the best xxx


----------



## FeLynn

hoping for a sticky one! congrats


----------



## Mr.Ladybug183

Thats my baby!!

Thank you for all the comments on our little one,


----------



## FeLynn

ladybug I can totally relate to you. I had my 3rd loss this past june and it was heart breaking nothing anyone said comforted me. I hate to say it but any future pregnancies I will worry way worse. Good luck to you I am happy to see your sticky one! love the pics


----------



## LadyBug183

FeLynn said:


> ladybug I can totally relate to you. I had my 3rd loss this past june and it was heart breaking nothing anyone said comforted me. I hate to say it but any future pregnancies I will worry way worse. Good luck to you I am happy to see your sticky one! love the pics

Thanks FeLynn. Sorry to hear about your mc. Honestly even seeing babe this often and hearing his/her heart beat, I still can't believe that's inside of me, it's still so surreal. I would love to feel completely in the clear and not have that worrying feeling anymore, but I don't think it will ever really go away..


----------



## LadyBug183

Hard to fit the whole baby onto the screen! This is the front of baby, right hand under chin, left hand must be touching face/ear.

Very happy that baby is growing, moving, yawning, waving..
Saw both arms, hands, thighs, legs, feet and toes! 
Even got to see a sneak peek potty shot; confirmation to come Aug 20th ;);) 

Heart rate 141bpm.
Looks like a little alien eh?? LOL

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/48312C41.jpg


----------



## ThinkPositiv

wow! i didnt know you were still getting biweekly u/s's! that is a great photo! i love it! must be so sureal to see baby up on the screen moving around! congrats!


----------



## FeLynn

awesome glad your baby is doing well!


----------



## LadyBug183

Here is a pic from last Monday's scan, at 18w2d 
Where baby was confirmed :pink: GIRL <3
Her name is Hailey :) I'm so in love with her already
https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/046D05CC-orig.jpg


----------



## Foxycleopatra

Amazing, I can't wait till my first scan in just over a month. Go team pink xx


----------



## FeLynn

awesome. cant help but check up on you!


----------



## LadyBug183

Thought id share my ultrasound pic from today, 23w6d!!
It's amazing having so many ultrasounds, her scrap book is just filled with them :)
She was re-confirmed Girl! :dance: my mother is painting her room pink tomorrow so it was nice to have that reassurance 

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/FF28876A.jpg


----------



## ThinkPositiv

beautiful pic! love it! are you feeling much movement? when did it start?


----------



## LadyBug183

Yes she is quite the squirmy little kicker. First flutters happened at 17weeks4days and it has gotten stronger ever since. The day I felt her move for the first time I had tears pouring down my face, I couldn't stop smiling I was so happy :cloud9:

How is everything going with your pregnancy ThinkPositiv?? XO


----------



## FeLynn

love seeing all the ultrasounds. I would have been having a girl but my princess is an angel.


----------



## LadyBug183

FeLynn said:


> love seeing all the ultrasounds. I would have been having a girl but my princess is an angel.

:cry: I saw that in another thread; I'm so sorry for your loss FeLynn :(
I hope you're doing okay and taking time for yourself to heal and grieve.
No loss is easy. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## runnergrl

so happy for you! will be following this thread as it gives me hope! thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBug183

I wanted to share my 29week ultrasound with you ladies :flow:
Not the greatest pictures, but still a healthy baby girl non the less. <3

We've finished her nursery, and had our baby shower and were completely spoiled :flower:
Not long now until her arrival !! I'm 31 weeks 3 days today!

Hope you're all doing well!!!

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/D4B9D8EA.jpg


----------



## LadyBug183

I had my final ultrasound on Dec 27th at 36weeks5days
Just figured I'd share! One week until my due date!!! So ready for her to arrive any day!
Hope all of you ladies following this thread are keeping well xx

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q593/sarahcarter318/Snapbucket/F2DE60BA.jpg


I hope this thread gives some women hope and reassurance that we will get to hold our LO after repeated miscarriages. :flower:


----------



## runnergrl

thanks and God Bless you and your precious daughter:)


----------



## Luzelle

So encouraging to see this, thanks!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Beautiful!


----------



## Stacey_89

And old post but loved this one!! :)
iv just had my second loss back to back.
waiting 1 cycle then hoping to get my sticky baby!!
I already have a beautiful daughter who is 4yrs old.
xx


----------



## alternatedi

Thank you for posting this!

I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant after 2 miscarriages this year and being able to watch your progression was awesome!


----------



## Stacey_89

alternatedi said:


> Thank you for posting this!
> 
> I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant after 2 miscarriages this year and being able to watch your progression was awesome!

I'm sure you will be 3rd time lucky :) 
Congratulations x


----------

